# Grass hoppers



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anybody else have grass hoppers . I have quite a few. Thinking of spraying for them when I apply nitrogen. Anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't have them yet.......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> Anybody else have grass hoppers . I have quite a few. Thinking of spraying for them when I apply nitrogen. Anybody have any suggestions.


Silencer.(Lambda Cy)

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

For some reason we have them despite all the rain. We spray lambda cy


----------



## ccc (Aug 4, 2016)

In south arkansas when the grasshoppers show up so does the wild hogs in your field twisting and laying the grass over after the grasshoppers!!


----------

